# Drill Doctor



## kalaeb (Mar 27, 2013)

Any of you guys use the Drill Doctor to sharpen your bits? I go through a surprising amount of bits....just curious if there may be a cost savings to sharpening them as opposed to buying new.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 27, 2013)

One of the guys who used to work here had one.
Didn't realize how much it got used until he left and took it with him.


----------



## Miles (Mar 27, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> Any of you guys use the Drill Doctor to sharpen your bits? I go through a surprising amount of bits....just curious if there may be a cost savings to sharpening them as opposed to buying new.



I have one and it does a nice job. Definitely worth the time and money.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 27, 2013)

I free hand sharpen mine, it's easy.


----------



## JMJones (Mar 27, 2013)

I have one and it works.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 9, 2013)

Man - I got one of those somewhere . . .


----------

